# Cetrotide when follicles are miniscule!



## Val74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, anyone know anything about cetrotide? I've read that it can slow down growth and is usually used when follicles are around 18mm. I only had two follicles at scan yesterday and both were too small to even measure yet I've been told to start using cetrotide tomorrow. Am really worried as this is the only cycle I can afford. Any advice please?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

What you're describing is pretty standard for conventional short protocol IVF cycles. In mild/mini IVF, Cetrotide is used when follicles get around 18 mm to make sure you don't ovulate before egg collection, and I think that may be the case for IUI as well. However, when you do conventional IVF with high-dose stims, they also give you a GnRH antagonist (like Cetrotide) or a GnRH agonist (like buserelin) to encourage a bunch of eggs to all develop at the same pace (unlike a natural or mild cycle, where you have one or two "lead" follicles that race ahead of the others).

It can take awhile for the follicles to get going if you have low ovarian reserve, so don't give up.


----------



## Val74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for replying crazyhorse was going  .  I'm not giving up on them, was only four day low dose stim when they scanned. Am worried about starting the cetrotide when my follicles aren't even big enough to measure,  they're not even 4s or 5s, didn't even register. So am concerned about using  a drug traditionally used to halt growth and ovulation.  Rang the clinic but nobody's got back to me yet.  So hard to not panic when so much rides on this.xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I started using certrotide on my short protocol cycle around day 4 of stims, before I even had a scan. Its a really standard protocol and used very very commonly. Try and remember they know what they are doing and there is a long way to go yet.

Xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I too started before a scan on day 5, this is very standard protocol. 
Try not to worry too much.
Good luck. X


----------



## Val74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone your thoughts and reassurance have really helped. I spoke to the clinic and they reassured me too that it only stops ovulation, not growth per se. I must be getting on their nerves already! I may even try to hace a break from here for a bit as although it is my biggest area of support I know that I can go ott worrying. I need to relax, trust and be positive. Thank you all so much.   xxx


----------

